# The most poignant song has to be.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

The most poignant song ever has to be 



 unless you think different.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Sorry but for me it has to be this, every time I here it I can see some of the elderly in the nursing/residential homes I have worked playing this to a member of their family.

Apologies if this sounds maudlin but just my feelings.

I love listening to it.






Mandy


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

rayrecrok said:


> The most poignant song ever has to be
> 
> 
> 
> unless you think different.


I agree with ray easpecially the line.

"and someone way down here loses someone dear"

Phill


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

A very old recording, but this always gets me;

Billie Holiday - Strange Fruit


----------

